# Is this reasonable?



## HandyHelper (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m taking a gig to hang drywal for $8 a sheet. Not by the sq ft. Is that a reasonable pay?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You and another guy should be able to hang 30 or 40 sheets a day. That's busting a nut as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've seen novices do a lousy job hanging 10 sheets a day and awesome guys hang 50 solo.

Old home remodels, half that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The cut up factor is huge as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you out of your mind....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

That should be your price if you sub it out and you should be changing customer $15 per board without taping.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

What size sheets?

My hanger can do 2000 sq ft in an 8 hr day by himself.


----------



## HandyHelper (Aug 18, 2018)

That’s no taping or missing. Just to hang about 1,100 sheets for 3 guys.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish I could find an electrician to also hang drywall at $8 a sheet.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> Wish I could find an electrician to also hang drywall at $8 a sheet.


Wire and hang, they'd have to fix their own cut wires in the boxes...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

HandyHelper said:


> That’s no taping or missing. Just to hang about 1,100 sheets for 3 guys.




12' sheets right?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Since the question was asked, I'll guess these are inexperienced hangers. I don't think they'll like the pay for the amount of work involved.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

HandyHelper said:


> I’m taking a gig to hang drywal for $8 a sheet. Not by the sq ft. Is that a reasonable pay?




Well figure out how long it will take you to hang 10 sheets, and decide if that amount of your time is worth $80.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

HandyHelper said:


> I’m taking a gig to hang drywal for $8 a sheet. Not by the sq ft. Is that a reasonable pay?



Burn them sheets for a raise, cause that's 16 pennies per square foot. :whistling Was almost happy with that 30 years ago.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds reasonable for the person paying you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Wire and hang, they'd have to fix their own cut wires in the boxes...


heheheh


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

